

Suicide rate at MIT higher than national average - tokenadult
http://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2015/03/16/suicide-rate-mit-higher-than-national-average/1aGWr7lRjiEyhoD1WIT78I/story.html

======
tokenadult
I saw the story submitted here to open the thread mentioned in a comment to a
current story, "After Suicides, MIT Works To Relieve Student Pressure"[1]
published by National Public Radio on 14 May 2015. Having accurate figures on
suicide rates, especially suicide rates over time, is helpful for teasing what
might (or might not) be causing elevated rates of suicide in a particular
place at a particular time.

A rather striking statement made by an MIT parent in the other online
discussion today is that now MIT practices "hand-holding" MIT students. Older
alumni sure didn't think that MIT used to do any hand-holding of students.

[1] [http://www.npr.org/sections/ed/2015/05/14/406727576/after-
su...](http://www.npr.org/sections/ed/2015/05/14/406727576/after-suicides-mit-
works-to-relieve-student-pressure)

